# Honig im Kopf: Michael Douglas für die Hauptrolle im amerikanischen Remake bestätigt



## MatthiasBrueckle (21. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Honig im Kopf: Michael Douglas für die Hauptrolle im amerikanischen Remake bestätigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Honig im Kopf: Michael Douglas für die Hauptrolle im amerikanischen Remake bestätigt


----------



## TheSinner (21. Juni 2016)

Ohgott nein.. nicht noch mehr Luft in das Ego vom schweigsamen Till pumpen, der explodiert doch!
Nicht nur dass ich eine allgemeine Antipathie gegen den Kerl hege, sein Verhalten in den Medien verstärkt das nur noch. Ne, ne, das ist ein Film den ich ganz sicher nicht brauch. 

Schade um Michael Douglas.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2016)

Diese Quietsche-Ente Till Schweiger geht mir echt auf die Nüsse. Ein Großkotz vor dem Herren, mäßiges Talent, überhypt bis zum geht nicht mehr. Bisher bin ich dem Großteil seiner Filme (egal ob als Schauspieler oder Regisseur) elegant ausgewichen. Mir haben da die Tatorte, FarCry und 1-2 andere Filme vollauf gelangt um zum Ergebnis zu kommen, daß ich mir dessen "Schauspielkunst" nicht unbedingt antun muß.

Ich kann den Typen ums verrecken und absolut nicht ab. Und den Versuch auf US- (Will Smith)-Art seine Tochter mittels Vitamin B in der Branche unterzubringen (deren Talent auch überschaubar zu sein scheint wenn ich mir so die Tatortfolgen mit der angesehen habe) nervt einfach nur. Da zählt offensichtlich nur, die Tochter vom Quietsche-Till zu sein um die TV-Rolle zu bekommen. Talent ist da wohl nicht an erster Stelle gefordert.

Und vom ganzen Auftreten her ist die Tochter schon wie der Vater, Großkotz, arrogant und dazu den IQ von einer gesunden Stubenfliege. Entschuldigung, damit beleidige ich sogar noch die Fliege....


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2016)

Von Schweigers Regie halte ich grundsätzlich nicht besonders viel, weil er viele Elemente übermäßig albern und als Komödie inszeniert, auch in so einem nicht gerade lustigen Thema. 
Wie man etwas ernstes mit einer Legende wie Hallervorden inszenieren kann, hat der Film _Sein letztes Rennen_ bewiesen. Hätte Schweiger sich mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen können. Achja, und er soll endlich mal seine mäßig talentierten Kinder weglassen.


----------

